# Who wears chukka boots and what do you think of them?



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

What type of person wears Chukka boots and when and where and how are they most traditionally worn?

Im looking for a casual smart shoe that an English gent would wear. Mostly with jeans, a brown/tan belt and dress/casual shirt tucked in, or i supppose out. But also with any smart trousers or chinos.

Do Chukka boots fit the bill and are they versatile and stylish. From a paranoid shoe person in need of enlightenment. Thanks.

Im thinking of buying something like loakes kemptons in tan. I'll try get a link later for you.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I wear chukka boots and find them to be a nice casual/dress casual foot-gear alternative. However, I prefer a Chelsea boot design for that role. RM Williams offers some great options in the Chelsea design.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I wear chukkas with casual clothes and also with suits. My preference is for chukkas in shell cordovan. A couple of weeks ago I bought several pair to add to what I already have. I love them, and wear them often.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a pair of Allen Edmonds chukka boots. They are chili, and the buckle across the front is brass.

Of my 20 or so pairs of shoes, those boots are, by far, my girlfriend's favorite pair.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

I wear chukka boots. A weekend country shoe, great with jeans etc. Chukka boots are one of the few styles I would spec a rubber sole for as I find them used most often when walking around the garden or across the fields to the pub.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

I've worn them on and off since high school. 40+ years. OMG!


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

I have some C&J Tetbury chukkas that I like to wear for more casual outings, but because of their rubber soles, I will wear them with a suit should the weather turn for the worse.


----------



## anonymouz (May 5, 2008)

Chukka boots definitely fit the bill. They're casual enough for jeans but they can also work with a suit, unless it is a more formal ocassion.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I do have a black pair of chelea boots. I didnt want another pair of chelsea boots in brown, so i thought i would consider brown in chukka boots. I suppose chelsea and chukka boots can be worn by similar people and occasions though i guess.

But i would probably like to wear the chukka boots quite often, and for long periods, walking long distances, so it might be a good idea i get the rubber soles on them. Am i right? I hadnt considered what type of sole was most suitable to be honest.

What do you think of these pair? Are they actually chukka boots? Loakes dont seem to do many in their range!


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

VictorC said:


> But i would probably like to wear the chukka boots quite often, and for long periods, walking long distances, so it might be a good idea i get the rubber soles on them. Am i right? I hadnt considered what type of sole was most suitable to be honest.


I have both types of soles. All of my leather soled chukkas are double-soled and provide great comfort all day. My rubber soled are comfortable and provide the added advantage of handling wet conditions very well.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I own and love a pair of tan Loake chukkas. Got them in January I think, and have had them on frequently. They are the most comfortable shoes I own.

Great for everything under proper business or formal.

Personally I think the Loakes are quite fashionable, but a tad chunky at the sole.

Buy'm
Wear'm
Love'm


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

I like the C&J handgrades in tobacco suede. I wear them with moleskins and tweeds, and country suits.


----------



## NinthCircle (May 2, 2006)

I don't wear them because when I was in high school they were called "fruit boots". Granted, that was long ago and far away...but after all, life is just an extension of high school.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Roikins said:


> I have some C&J Tetbury chukkas


I think these are a great choice.



Pulledpork said:


> I like the C&J handgrades in tobacco suede.


What are the C&J Handgrade Chukkas? I don't believe I've seen them before.


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

Rossini said:


> What are the C&J Handgrade Chukkas? I don't believe I've seen them before.


I meant the ones that Ben Silver has had for ages. I bought them a while ago when they were still a good deal.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Man, im really wanting a pair of Chukkas now. I have enough pairs of shoes, and dont really need another pair of Chukkas. But it is just something about the idea of a chukka shoe that is getting me excited.

Do the Barkers, Clarkes of this world do a cheap pair. Yes, i want a pair but im afraid it will have to be a very cheap pair. Im a bit short on cash you see.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

What exactly is a chukka boot? When is a chukka not a chukka boot?
Ive seen other shoes called chukka but they dont look like a chukka.
BTW what is the best out of the L kempton or L Gatcombe colour wise with jeans and shirt? 3rd and 4th shoe down the page.
https://www.theshopforshoes.com/acatalog/Chukka_Boots.html


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't wear them; not because I don't like the looks of them, but because I hate heavy footwear. For the kind of walking I do, I don't need to lug around extra leather on my feet.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

Where does one where them? Everywhere! When does one where them? Anytime. 

I have several pairs of the loake chukka boots in suede and leather. During the winter, they are my go to shoe.

CT has them on sale right now fairly cheap.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I consider them very stylish, when done right. Nothing too busy or clunky. Just sleek, clean lines.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Sometimes i see shoes advertized as country shoes. But the name of the shoe isnt chukka. A shoe doesnt have to be advertized as a Chukka to be a chukka does it?
As long as it is a boot with 2 or 3 lace eyelets it is a chukka isnt it?


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I am very happy with my black RM William's 'Simpsons.' they go with anything, anytime and anywhere, dress them up or down, suit or casual or work wear. 

I am in the market for a new pair at present its either that or a pair of Comfort Craftsman, which are a different style again, so its either them or take the plunge and get some bespoke boots made. ( Have to consult the account on that one, and it would be a new thread to seek advice.)


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ajo said:


> I am very happy with my black RM William's 'Simpsons.' they go with *anything, anytime and anywhere, dress them up or down, suit or casual or work wear. *
> 
> I am in the market for a new pair at present its either that or a pair of *Comfort Craftsman*, which are a different style again, so its either them or take the plunge and get some bespoke boots made. ( Have to consult the account on that one, and it would be a new thread to seek advice.)


Thats what i like to hear. They go with anything and are versatile.
What are Comfort Craftsman?


----------



## AdamInSF (May 14, 2008)

VictorC said:


> What are Comfort Craftsman?


They're a Chelsea boot by R.M. Williams - see 
Very nice boots, but not the chukkas you're asking about.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Semi-off topic.

I was going through my attic yesterday and found a brand new, unworn pair of zipper boots (almost like chukkas) by Florsheim. I worn one pair of them to death in the mid-90s and I think I purchased this new pair around 1999, and then fell out of the style. 

They look like modern Dukes.

The old pair I wore continuously was really comfortable and rather nicely dressy. After 3 or 4 years of hard wear they started to look extremely ragged and then a heel flew off, and I tossed them. It was nice finding a pristine pair in my boxes. The soles are unblemished with that nice shiny grain. Not sure when I'll wear them, but they'll get into the rotation in time.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

What do people think of these pairs? Are these Chukkas? Please let me know!

,


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
As you're after a more reasonably-priced Chukka boot could I suggest Sanders & Sanders? Unlike Loake and Barker they are still entirely made in England too. I have a pair of the Highgate model and the prices are very similar to Loake and cheaper than you would pay for Barkers. In my opinion they are great shoes for the money. 

For a good snapshot of the Sanders range (including several Chukka designs both with and without rubber soles) please see:



Pediwear also stock them and there are many other online sources. You can also order directly through the factory or via their London store in the Princes Arcade off of Jermyn Street.

Hope this is of some interest,
Chris.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I like the look of chukkas, but they never fit me how I'd like and I never quite know what I'd wear them with anyway... so I don't have any pairs. In the abstract though, they seem nice enough.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

chrstc said:


> Hello,
> As you're after a more reasonably-priced Chukka boot could I suggest Sanders & Sanders? Unlike Loake and Barker they are still entirely made in England too. I have a pair of the Highgate model and the prices are very similar to Loake and cheaper than you would pay for Barkers. In my opinion they are great shoes for the money.
> 
> For a good snapshot of the Sanders range (including several Chukka designs both with and without rubber soles) please see:
> ...


I will be going to Jermyn street. What is the name of the shop in princes arcade? Is it Sanders and Sanders? Thanks
BTW, what do you think of the jones the bootmaker boots that i linked up?
,


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

VictorC said:


> I will be going to Jermyn street. What is the name of the shop in princes arcade? Thanks
> BTW, what do you think of the jones the bootmaker boots that i linked up?
> [/COLOR],[/URL]


Hello,
I think the Jones boots seem nice for the price but I think you would get more for your money with Sanders or even Loake etc. The Jones boots are only partially leather lined. The Sanders ones are entirely leather lined. Also the Jones ones are probably not Goodyear welted whereas the Sanders ones are. This means that the Sanders models have the potential to last much longer as a result.

The Sanders shop is in the Princes Arcade which joins Jermyn Street somewhere opposite Thomas Pink or in that general area. Just look for the small Hilditch and Key shop as that store is half in the Princes Arcade and half on Jermyn Street!

The Sanders shop is more expensive than ordering the same boots online, though, so you could go there to try the boots and then order directly from the factory etc.

Hope this helps and have fun choosing your boots,

Chris.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Thanks Chrstc,
I will go to sanders and then try CT nearby with their sale on the chuks. I will probably take my Jones boots back as i did buy them already.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
Glad to help then. I hope that you end up with a pair of boots that you love. Please post back and let us all know what you get in the end.

Chris.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

These are the ones i got. What do you think?


I went to princes arcade today but it was shut. So didnt go to Sanders. And ended up with the CT ones. I got the last pair, and they were a display pair.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
Yes very little is open in the Jermyn Street area on a Sunday. Basically just CT and TM Lewin as I remember.

Glad that you're pleased with the boots and I'm sure they'll serve you well. Did they give you a discount as they were ex-display models, then?

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

chrstc said:


> Hello,
> Yes very little is open in the Jermyn Street area on a Sunday. Basically just CT and TM Lewin as I remember.
> 
> Glad that you're pleased with the boots and I'm sure they'll serve you well. Did they give you a discount as they were ex-display models, then?
> ...


Hello,
Yes, i actually picked the pair off the shelf, and then asked for a discount as they were the last pair. If i didnt ask i dont think they would have given me a discount.They gave me £5 off the sale price. So i got them for £80. I might have got a better pair at Sanders, but they were closed, and i didnt want to leave Jermyn street without a pair of chukkas today. I actually went to picadilly arcade first, and couldnt find Princes arcade at first. But eventually found it.
I will also keep my Jones the bootmaker boots as well, rather than take them back. Even though they are Derbys and not chukkas. Not that there is much difference.

Thanks for your help anyway Chris, and everyone else.


----------



## TKDKid (Mar 20, 2004)

Rossini said:


> What are the C&J Handgrade Chukkas? I don't believe I've seen them before.


The old Handgrade chukka boot was the Sandown:

I think it's been discontinued now though.

However, there's a new Handgrade chukka boot available in dark brown suede on the 358 last (I think) - I saw it at C&J's Royal Exchange shop. Can't remember the name of the model, but it was pretty nice. :thumbs-up:


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

I own 2 pairs of chukka boots and my shell cordovan pair with a Dainite sole is my go-to rainy weather shoe (anytime I'm in foul weather and not likely to step into anything ankle-deep). They seem to get a lot of looks from the ladies, even though I think they're clunky. Perhaps they look masculine(?).

Compared with chelsea boots, I think the open lacing of chukkas make them more casual. For example, I'd consider wearing chelsea boots with a suit, but not chukkas. I find that I wear my chelsea boots much more often than my chukkas, even with jeans.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

These look pretty good. Anyone had any experience with the maker, Taryn Rose?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I placed my order at about 7:30 Eastern time last evening. I requested no special shipping. At about 10:30, they told me that they were upgrading my shipping at no charge. The shoes were at my home when I got home from work.

They are beautiful and a perfect fit. Great color, they called it dark brown, but it's between brown and burgundy. And they seem darned comfortable. I'm not an expert, but I think they were a good deal.

Here is an article I found on the designer:

https://shoes.about.com/od/designersmanufacturers/p/taryn_rose.htm


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

I like Chukkas, they give off a nice casual look.


----------



## sjmin209 (Dec 17, 2006)

While the made-in-Italy POlo shoes get little love, you can often get a pair of Martinos on eBay for about $75--an entirely serviceable boot & great for inclement weather.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

chrstc said:


> Hello,
> As you're after a more reasonably-priced Chukka boot could I suggest Sanders & Sanders? Unlike Loake and Barker they are still entirely made in England too. I have a pair of the Highgate model and the prices are very similar to Loake and cheaper than you would pay for Barkers. In my opinion they are great shoes for the money.
> 
> For a good snapshot of the Sanders range (including several Chukka designs both with and without rubber soles) please see:
> ...


Some very nice looking shoes there - well finished too - how do Sanders do it for the money?

I quite like the Jones chukkas but they look a bit clumpy - the Sanders and even better the C&Js look much more stylish and will probably last much longer too.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

chrstc said:


> Hello,
> Yes very little is open in the Jermyn Street area on a Sunday. Basically just CT and TM Lewin as I remember.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I went to the the Arcade and Sanders is no longer there. I was a little peeved as of all the shops there, it had to be the Sanders one that went. What a coincidence.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

TKDKid said:


> However, there's a new Handgrade chukka boot available in dark brown suede on the 358 last (I think) - I saw it at C&J's Royal Exchange shop. Can't remember the name of the model, but it was pretty nice. :thumbs-up:


That's very interesting. A new handgrade and not on the 337 last?! And a suede chukka at that. Would love to find out more.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

VictorC said:


> I went to the the Arcade and Sanders is no longer there. I was a little peeved as of all the shops there, it had to be the Sanders one that went. What a coincidence.


Hello,
That's a shame I'm very sorry that you made a fruitless a journey to go there then. The shop was a good place to see a selection of the range but was overpriced (shoes were sold for more than the RRPs). 
If you would still like to see them then apparently John Ruston Shoes behind Sefridges sells a range of Sanders shoes at much better prices.

Sorry again,

Chris.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

chrstc said:


> Hello,
> That's a shame I'm very sorry that you made a fruitless a journey to go there then. The shop was a good place to see a selection of the range but was overpriced (shoes were sold for more than the RRPs).
> If you would still like to see them then apparently John Ruston Shoes behind Sefridges sells a range of Sanders shoes at much better prices.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Not to worry, i was passing through picadilly on this occasion so it was no problem for me. Ive already got a pair of chukkas now, so i was only visiting the shop out of curiosity more than anything. I wasnt going to buy them, but just wanted to see what i was missing.
Where is the selfridges out of interest btw?


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
Sorry for the delay- been out shopping all day myself today! John Rushton Shoes is in Wimpole Street behind Selfridges (not Sefridges!) in Oxford Street. Despite saying on their website that they carry Sanders shoes there were none in there today as far as I could see. Still a nice shoe shop though.

Sorry again,

Chris.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Hello,
Thats no problem i will visit them sometime down the line i predict.

A bit off topic. But has anyone ever had such a nice looking pair of boots that they dont want to put them on, for fear of getting them dirty? Ive got a nice pair of chukkas that i bought a while back and they are still in their little sacks and in the shoe box?


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

chrstc said:


> Hello,
> Sorry for the delay- been out shopping all day myself today! John Rushton Shoes is in Wimpole Street behind Selfridges (not Sefridges!) in Oxford Street.
> Chris.


John Rushton is on Wimpole Street just behind Debenhams on Oxford Street.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where in london Loakes display their chukka range of boots where you can see them and try them on. Ive been in a few shops like Clarks and Barrats where they stock a few loakes but ive never seen any Loake chukka boots on display.
Or does Loake actually have a shop anywhere, like Churchs have everywhere. 
Im looking for a relatively good name at a reasonable price. And i think Loakes fit the bill


----------



## ScotsIrish (Aug 13, 2008)

VictorC said:


> Does anyone know where in london Loakes display their chukka range of boots where you can see them and try them on. Ive been in a few shops like Clarks and Barrats where they stock a few loakes but ive never seen any Loake chukka boots on display.
> Or does Loake actually have a shop anywhere, like Churchs have everywhere.
> Im looking for a relatively good name at a reasonable price. And i think Loakes fit the bill


Charles Tyrwhitt sell Chukka boots which are made by Loakes

Their shops are in the following link


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ScotsIrish said:


> Charles Tyrwhitt sell Chukka boots which are made by Loakes
> 
> Their shops are in the following link


What CT chukka boots are made by loake?
Ive already got this pair by CT. Was this pair made by loake?

But i was wanting a danite rubber sole one as well!


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
One more place for you to have a look at:

They list the Loake Chukkas on their site so it might be worth emailing them. They also sell Alfred Sargent and Grenson shoes and so would probably have some other Chukkas for a similar sort of price.

Hope this helps,
Chris.

EDIT: Here's another rather surprising place you can find Loakes that I forgot to mention before- the Savile Row tailor Davies and Son. I don't know how many pairs they actually keep in stock but there were definitely some discounted Loakes available in their summer sale this year. As you can see from the website their prices are very low too (the Kempton in suede with a Dainite sole is £98-odd).

https://www.daviesandson.com/shop/products.asp?cat=25


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Hello,
Thanks for that. The one in westminster looks interesting and i'll check that out. Didnt realize there was a shop there.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

That was a great shop with some good bargains. I ordered the loake kempton chukka in tan leather. I got it for £97.


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

Hello,
Brilliant. I'm glad it worked out well for you, then.

Chris.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I have these :-



Cheap as chips and really nice leather on the uppers. I love 'em though others may be a bit sniffy about them.

I have C&J Clifford and Audley but would not pay handgrade prices for a chukka boot. Quality will not be the same - but horses for courses.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Are chukka boots worn by preppy lovers?


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> I have these :-
> 
> Cheap as chips and really nice leather on the uppers. I love 'em though others may be a bit sniffy about them.
> 
> I have C&J Clifford and Audley but would not pay handgrade prices for a chukka boot. Quality will not be the same - but horses for courses.


Are your Tan chukkas similar to these pair?
=

Are your clifford james the same as samuel windsor, and are they still £49.95 in pirce?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

As ex-military, ex-police I always found Chukkas too loose around the ankle. I never felt secure in them because of the loose fastening design.


----------



## arnaud (Apr 10, 2007)

VictorC said:


> Are chukka boots worn by preppy lovers?


All you knuckleheads have forgotten the best thing about chukkas: chicks dig 'em.

I've got a pair of Ducker & Sons that I bought in Oxford in years ago and they're still going strong. Slip a pair those babies on w/ some 501s and the fruit falls. Or, er, this was my experience in my twenties. (These days, the wife might disagree.)


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

arnaud said:


> All you knuckleheads have forgotten the best thing about chukkas: chicks dig 'em.
> 
> I've got a pair of Ducker & Sons that I bought in Oxford in years ago and they're still going strong. Slip a pair those babies on w/ some 501s and the fruit falls. Or, er, this was my experience in my twenties. (These days, the wife might disagree.)


How many years ago did you buy them? Do you still wear them now you have a missus? YOur wife might not like you wearing them!


----------



## arnaud (Apr 10, 2007)

VictorC said:


> How many years ago did you buy them? Do you still wear them now you have a missus? YOur wife might not like you wearing them!


'91, and still got the motherscratchers. The very same ones I met the Mrs. Arnaud in... and still got her, too.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

I am very bullish on cordovan chukkas, so much so that I have 3 of the same model, C&J for polo MaCallum. I wear them almost exclusively w/jeans. And arnaud is right, I just received a comment from a cute girl (not my gf) recently on the 5 yr. pair I was wearing ('those boots are sharp':icon_smile_big. L to R, new, 5 years old, and 10 years old (resoled once), I posted this pic over in the shoes w/character thread on SF also:


----------



## arnaud (Apr 10, 2007)

CrackedCrab said:


> ...shoes w/character.../QUOTE]
> 
> And shoes w/ character they damn sure are! Those are some fine chukkas. You've got great taste, to say nothing of the women around you.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks arnaud...
all things considered, fit, look, price, versatility, durability these are my favorite shoes


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

CrackedCrab said:


> thanks arnaud...
> all things considered, fit, look, price, versatility, durability these are my favorite shoes


Are yours quite expensive. My pair cost under £100. So your oldest is 10years . I can maybe wearing mine still in 10 years as well then.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

I think the prices are in line with the other C&J cordovan models listed on the polo website currently, and in stores. Maybe expensive in the short run but I think they are worth it. And they last forever.


----------

